

Facebook's envelopment  - viviensin

http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/03/singel-facebook-empire/?utm_source=feedburner&#38;utm_medium=feed&#38;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&#38;utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher<p>This article from Wired discusses a new offering by Facebook that lets news websites use Facebook as the platform through which comments are posted. The primary benefit for the websites seems to be leveraging Facebook's network to draw more users to their sites; the primary benefit for Facebook seems to be further enveloping a new area. Right now, Facebook users can "like" or "share" many news articles in addition to traditional comments on the news articles themselves. By completely replacing a comment section with a Facebook-driven alternative, Facebook will have completely enveloped participating news sites in terms of owning the user experience beyond reading.<p>Thoughts?
======
thatusertwo
This is bad, its basically giving Facebook ownership of a sites content. It
maybe good for pulling in users but there is no such thing as a free lunch.
I'd be cautious of implementing this as it increases Facebooks value by
decreases the value of sites that use it. They loose control of the data and
become forever tied to Facebook.

~~~
viviensin
This is true speaking from the content owner's standpoint. I was speaking from
facebook's standpoint. However, I don't know if the best way is for companies
to avoid this, because once other sites get on board, you'd automatically be
at a disadvantage (in terms of marketing and readership) by not jumping on
board. I think the strategy to go about it is to leverage facebook's network
and create hooks to draw readers who initially read articles from facebook
back to the site.

